# Frösche



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2006)

hallo zusammen


Jeder hat bestimmt __ frösche in seinem teich gehabt,oder?

Ich hatte 3 Frösche + 1 Baby frosch doch alle sind weg   

Ich wollte mal fragen was frösche anzieht zum teich kommen

Und warum sie bei mir abgehauen sin?
hat es mit dem wassser oder den pflanzen zutun?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2006)

Hallo,

manches bringt der Storch, manches holt der Stroch...   

Könnte das der Grund sein?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Sep. 2006)

Hi,
Muss aber nicht der Storch gewesen sein.
Sind andere Teiche in deine nähe? __ Frösche wandern nun mal. Ich habe gelesen, dass ca. 10% der gesamtanteil Frösche bleiben, der rest sucht andrere Teiche.
Aber wenn bei dir gelaicht wurde, kannst du sicher sein dass die n ächstes Jahr (soweit die überleben   ) wieder kommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Sep. 2006)

... zumal die Störche schon wieder weg sind.

Bin auf's nächste Jahr gespannt wie sie meinen neuen Teich annehmen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2006)

Es kann auch natürlich sein das Nachts __ Enten kommen und dir den Teich leer räumen wie bei mir...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Sep. 2006)

Hi Koimaster

Deine __ Frösche ( __ Kröten ) sind nicht weg ! Die Paarungszeit ist vorbei und nun gibt es kaum noch einen Grund im Teich zu bleiben. Wenn Du die Tiere wiederfinden möchtest, hebe einfach mal ein paar Steine an, schaue in den Falten der Folie nach.   
Zur Laichzeit im April/Mai habe ich den ganzen Teich voll, ca 50 Tiere. Danach sehe ich nur den Laich und beim Saubermachen ab und an eine Kröte.
Letzte Woche hätte ich beinahe einen mit dem Mäher überfahren  
Also, keine Angst. Midnite hat recht.
Nächstes Jahr im April/ Mai sind Deine Kröten wieder da. Wetten ? 8) 

Und jetzt noch das:
Michi ,  Frösche fressende __ Enten gibt es nicht    
Enten sind mit einer Ausnahme reine __ Pflanzenfresser.
Nur die Laufenten fressen __ Nacktschnecken.

Grüße aus Monheim am Rhein
vom Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Sep. 2006)

*ähm*...*Fingerhebt*... manche __ Enten fressen aber auch mal Fisch... jedenfalls schon tote 

Das habe ich vor vielen, vielen Jahren mal auf einem Burggraben gesehen... eine Ente knabberte da ganz ausdauernd an einen "halben Fisch" herum.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Sep. 2006)

Hi Wasserfloh

Die Ente hast Du aber erst gesehen nachdem Du den Weinkeller der Burg
besucht hattest, oder ?   

Also, ich habe noch nie von fischfressenden __ Enten gehört, werde jetzt aber googlen.  :twisted: 

Grüße aus Monheim
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2006)

*lach*... nee, im Weinkeller war ich da nicht, 
denn da(also im Schloß) ist das ansässige Gericht drin, die haben also so etwas gar nicht "im Haus" 

aber ich kann "beschwören"  , dass die Ente auf einem Fisch herumkaute...
vielleicht war ja die Ente "voll"  
die Natur geht ja auch manchmal komische Wege.

zum Thema... meine 3 Babyfrösche und der teicheigene Jungfrosch (der muß aus der ersten Serie sein) sind noch im Teich...
Ich hoffe, die Süßen überstehen den Winter bei mir *hofftundbetet*...


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. März 2007)

Hallo


Die __ Kröten hatten es dieses Jahr  wohl sehr leicht mit dem Überwintern. 

Wir haben erst den 2. März und mein Teich ist jetzt schon voll mit Krötenlaich. Alles viel zu früh. 

Wenn zuviel wird, werde ich wieder etwas entnehmen und aussetzten müssen.

Grüße aus Monheim
vom Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2007)

wie jetzt  , die sind jetzt schon "dabei"?  *iritiertaufKalenderguckt*

...ich hab dieser Tage erst einen Jungfrosch vom letzten Jahr im Teich entdecken können, als ich ein paar Fadenalgen abgezogen habe, 
damit habe ich ihn anscheinend etwas "aufgeschreckt", 
aber er schwamm recht munter weg/ins Tiefere...


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. März 2007)

Hi Wasserfloh

Laich ohne Ende   
Sehe jeden Tag wie die __ Kröten Huckepack durch meinen Teich schwimmen und in den kurzgeschnittenen __ Lilien ablaichen.

Den Fische und Libellenlarven wirds schon schmecken  

Seit gestern haben wir zudem ca. 15 Grad und die Laichstellen liegen auch noch sonnig. Könnte auch ein Grund zur recht frühen Ablage sein. :!: 

Wir werden sehen
Grüße aus Monheim

vom Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. März 2007)

Hallo Frank,

15°???? ist ja luxus  8)   

wir haben zur zeit 4-5° und dazu kalte Regen  :cry: 

aber wenn dadurch die __ Frösche zurückhaltend sich verhalten bin ich noch zufrieden, wobei sich die betonung bei NOCH liegt


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2007)

Hi Frank, Wahnsinn... jetzt schon Laich  8)  

Ich hab' heute mein Jungfröschchen schon wieder gesehen, als ich nochmal etwas Algen gefischt habe. Aber das Wasser ist hier noch "eis"/saukalt, ich hatte die Hand drin um "Unrat" heraus zunehmen... und mir ist fast die Hand "abgefroren"  
Ich müsste mal wieder aufs Thermometer(versenkt) gucken, hab's heute  aber vergessen.

aber ich denke, so langsam kommt wieder Leben an/in den Teich, die ersten Spitzen bei den Pflanzen konnte ich auch schon entdecken... 
+ich freu' mich schon *sehr* auf's neue Teichjahr   *kannskaumnochabwarten*


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Meine Kaulquappen, die sich auf 'verwunderliche' Weise in meinen Gartenteich geschlichen haben, sind nun durch und durch kleine __ Frösche/__ Kröten geworden - nur leider habe ich so gar keine Ahnung, was das nun für welche sind!
Ich fänds ganz toll, wenn die jemand den jungen Hüpfer hier identifizieren könnte:


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Krötchen,

man, sieht der aber böse aus   

Also, ich tippe auf __ Erdkröte, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht...


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2007)

...würde ich auch sagen...  8)


----------

